# Rezepte Nach Umskillung



## *Narayan* (Gast) (11. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe vor kurzem von Elementarlederer auf Drachenlederer umgeskillt. In der Übersicht meiner Rezepte finde ich jetzt aber auch noch die Elementarlederrezepte obwohl ich die IG gar nicht mehr zur verfügung hab. Ich wurde schon über den Blasc Crafter auf ein Rezept angesprochen welches ich gar nicht konnte und musste mir erzählen lassen, dass ich mit billigen Ausreden meine Faulheit oder meinen Egoismus verbergen wolle :-/

Gibts da ne Lösung? Nen Reset meiner kompletten Daten oder sowas?

Danke für die Hilfe

   Nara


----------



## B3N (11. September 2006)

Hallo Narayan,

die Problematik mit den Rezepten beim verlernen eines Berufs ist uns bekannt. Im Moment arbeiten wir daran, den BLASCProfiler dahingehend zu erweitern, dass wir feststellen können, wann ein Beruf verlernt wurde und wann nicht. Hier noch ein wenig Geduld.


----------



## Gast (15. September 2006)

ist das auch der grund, warum meine ingi skills nicht angezeigt werden? ich hab von kürschner auf ingi umgeskillt.

das visitenkarten system hingegen merkt, das ich nun drachenlederer und gobliningieur bin...

gruss moon


----------



## Rascal (15. September 2006)

Hallo

Um welchen Char handelt es sich?

Gruss
Rascal


----------



## Gast (16. September 2006)

Ups, sry das war der Char Moonwhsiper vom Blackrock

http://www.buffed.de/?c=389098

Gruss Moon


----------



## Roran (16. September 2006)

Gast schrieb:


> Ups, sry das war der Char Moonwhsiper vom Blackrock
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/?c=389098
> 
> Gruss Moon



Der ?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast (16. September 2006)

Roran schrieb:


> Der ?
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ähm ja, aber es scheint in zwischenzeit zu funtionieren :-)

danke


----------

